# Low profile backpack - resort/sidecountry



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

As title says, looking for a low profile/lift friendly pack..
Pockets just don't quite cut it and my camelback scorpion doesn't fit anything but an energy bar, bladder, keys and wallet.
Looking for something as small as possible but big enough to fit a few extras like a single layer- hoodie or jacket, lunch, lock, power charger, gopro/accessories, phone wallet ect. plus basic avalanche safety equpiment.
Any suggestion?
I've looked online at the dakine heli pack 12L but concerned that may be 2 small..
Also looked at the 20L version.
As well as the burton side country 18L plus the jones deeper 18L..

Anyone have these or tried these?
Any other bag suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

Also hydration friendly so i csn move my bladder and hose into it from my scorpion camelbak


----------



## Damaged (Feb 23, 2013)

If your need backcountry gear 12L is too small. I use the Dakine Heli pro DLX 24 L. More than enough for resort riding and enough for short day riding in the country. This backpack can fit 2-3 L water bladder, fleece mid layer, goggles, some basic snowboard tools and probe, and shovel (handle will stick out from back however). Your trekking poles will have to be stowed outside. The bladder is placed into the back pocket and the tubing goes through the inside of the left shoulder strap which helps with insulation. Despite this, I have had the tubing freeze on me on cold days.


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

started using an ortovox powder rider 16l this year and it works well. they have 18 & 20l iirc so if you need a bit more space those would be a good option. caveat : i prefer to keep my day pack as small as possible to avoid over packing ... the 16l is enough for avalanche gear, hydration and some tools/food. ymmcv


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If you are truly doing sidecountry you should be carrying avalanche gear. Shovel and probe. The The Ortovox line of packs was the first thing that came to mind when I read this. Good advice^^^ up there.


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

htfu said:


> started using an ortovox powder rider 16l this year and it works well. they have 18 & 20l iirc so if you need a bit more space those would be a good option. caveat : i prefer to keep my day pack as small as possible to avoid over packing ... the 16l is enough for avalanche gear, hydration and some tools/food. ymmcv


Like i said- shovel and probe (when off piste) but always want to carry my 2L bladder, enough room for a single layer (jacket or fleece mid), lunch n snacks, gopro & accessories, portable power charger n board lock..
Would there be enough room in the 16L ortovox? Looks nice and low profile..
Does it have snowboard carry straps?


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Fiddsy said:


> Like i said- shovel and probe (when off piste) but always want to carry my 2L bladder, enough room for a single layer (jacket or fleece mid), lunch n snacks, gopro & accessories, portable power charger n board lock..
> Would there be enough room in the 16L ortovox? Looks nice and low profile..
> Does it have snowboard carry straps?


BCA made a Stash model at 16l that holds all that easily, has an isolated sleeve for the hydration hose, is low profile and has snowboard carry straps. But they do not have that size any longer (20l is now smallest I believe) but if you can still find one it ticks all your boxes.


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

Fiddsy said:


> Like i said- shovel and probe (when off piste) but always want to carry my 2L bladder, enough room for a single layer (jacket or fleece mid), lunch n snacks, gopro & accessories, portable power charger n board lock..
> Would there be enough room in the 16L ortovox? Looks nice and low profile..
> Does it have snowboard carry straps?


not sure, but that sounds like a pretty tight squeeze for the 16l, maybe the 18l would be a better bet.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

I have the Dakine Mission 25L and I can fit a TON of shit in it, it's very lift friendly and it has a gadget to carry just about everything you can possibly imagine. Would highly recommend. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks for the posts and suggestions, I ordered and received the ortovox powder rider 16L!
Was exactly what i was after, not played around with it 2 much but should fit everything and looks like there will even be enough room for a layer even when i have my avalanche safety gear in plus works well with the hydrating bladder..

Only issues so far is it doesn't seem to have a snowboard carry, how have you guys managed to mount your board?
Not tried it yet but will try mount my board between the bag and helmet/helmet net, hopefully strong enough and if it works i should be able to vertical or horizontally mount it to pack.. unless im just missing something and theres an easier way..!
Also - and very minor but theres no covered sleeve for your hydration hose which could be a pain for some people but none issue for me because my camelbak scorpion's hose came with a thick insulated hose which i have just transfered over..
Fingers crossed no freezing (no issues yet previously).

Once again thanks for the suggestions.
Lemmi no how/if there is a better or proper way 2 mount board.
Cheers lads


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Fiddsy said:


> Only issues so far is it doesn't seem to have a snowboard carry, how have you guys managed to mount your board?
> Not tried it yet but will try mount my board between the bag and helmet/helmet net, hopefully strong enough and if it works i should be able to vertical or horizontally mount it to pack.. unless im just missing something and theres an easier way..!


The Powder rider 16l is a ski pack. Of course you can use it fro snowboarding but it simply does not have straps for a board. The Free Rider 16l/18l is an altogether more serious piece of kit incl snowboard carry, a proper insulated hydration hose routing, a nifty pack protector etc

I doubt that the helmet net is durable enough for a board. You are probably better off carrying it horizontally between your back and the pack (threading the board through the shoulder straps). Just check that there is no chafe point and that the edge does not cut through the shoulder or hip straps.


----------



## hugoslair (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi,

Not wanting to hijack the thread, but the OP has made a purchase, and i thought i would follow on from there and not start another thread.

I am looking specifically at the Jones Deeper, and the Burton AK sidecountry.
Both have are essentially identical on features.
Small price difference.

I do backcountry Japan, and Australian resort/ natural terrain.
Looking to get more into sidecountry in Aus, and looking for a suitable pack for my avy gear, and the usual drinks, layers, snacks.
Board carry is essential.
My wish (but not essential) was for rear entry, but it doesn't seem that is going to come true in these.

Anyone able to comment on the 2 packs mentioned?
I am leaning more towards Jones as they are more backcountry oriented, but happy to be persuaded if people think the Burtin is a better proposition.

Any help appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Get a Dakine Poacher, seems to be what you're looking for. I'm using Evoc Patrol, with a side entry, and that's fine too.


----------



## hugoslair (Apr 21, 2017)

Rip154 said:


> Get a Dakine Poacher, seems to be what you're looking for. I'm using Evoc Patrol, with a side entry, and that's fine too.


14litre looks a little bit on the small side.
I reckon it would be a constant compromise between tools, layers, snacks, hydration.
Or it would be overflowing.

Would prefer the extra space at 18litres.
Thanks for your input.

Anyone else got thoughts on the packs i mentioned?
Cheers


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

I ended up dropping my 16L for a 20L when I went to japan..
14L will be way 2 small, I found the 16L on the small side but found the 20L perfect.
Have a fair few friends who board with the 24L heli dalkine dlx pro or whatever it is but personally think that's 2 big for me..

Anyway long story cut short I ended up putting my ortovox 16l on the side lines and got the burton ak 20L incline.
Fkn love it but my only annoyance with it was no zipped sleeve for the hydration..
Was like -16°C and the bite valve of my camel back kept freezing tho luckily had the tubing wrapped in insulation..


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

hugoslair said:


> 14litre looks a little bit on the small side.
> I reckon it would be a constant compromise between tools, layers, snacks, hydration.
> Or it would be overflowing.
> 
> ...


Meant the 26l with backentry, but if the choice is between those 2, whatever brand profile you fancy/whats cheapest. They both have the basics. Most of the Jones accessory line is rebranded from quality stuff.


----------



## hugoslair (Apr 21, 2017)

Fiddsy said:


> Anyway long story cut short I ended up putting my ortovox 16l on the side lines and got the burton ak 20L incline.
> Fkn love it but my only annoyance with it was no zipped sleeve for the hydration..


I am definately looking at 18 or 20l.

Have used the Dakine Heli Pro 20l in Japan. It does the job, and the profile is small, but am not sold on it.

I just had a lok at the Ortovox Freeride 18L, and it looks pretty darn good.
https://www.ortovox.com/uk/shop/backpacks/free-ride/free-rider-18-l-black-raven/
Has snowboard carry, which unfortunately yours didn't. (No rear entry) EDIT: on closer look it does have rear entry to main compartment, and separate tools at front.

Now that i look into it more, I reckon the Jones deeper, and the Burton AK incline form factor is a bit too large.
Certainly for inbounds resort which i do some of. Doesn't look that comfortable for lifts....... 
At least that is how it looks????????

I think I am preferring the lower profile packs.


----------



## hugoslair (Apr 21, 2017)

Rip154 said:


> Meant the 26l with backentry, but if the choice is between those 2, whatever brand profile you fancy/whats cheapest. They both have the basics. Most of the Jones accessory line is rebranded from quality stuff.


I reckon that 26l is a bit too big.
I do like the compartments though.
The Ortovox looks like it only has 1 compartment.
I am not sure on the others, as no one seems to have actual pictures (rather than exploded drawings) of the compartments.

If I was prepared to go that big, i think i would just go with a 28l Jetforce.

I thought i was set on either Jones or Burton, but now not so sure.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

The smaller packs are designed to be close to your body, less movement for touring and riding. They could look bulky in some pics, at least the hip belts, but really aren't. Just keep it in your lap on chairlifts. Evoc Line 18 is another good choice, but in this size they're all pretty basic and similar. Sometimes they make avy gear and packs that are more compatible within a line, so maybe check out some combined offer from the same brand?


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

hugoslair said:


> Now that i look into it more, I reckon the Jones deeper, and the Burton AK incline form factor is a bit too large.
> Certainly for inbounds resort which i do some of. Doesn't look that comfortable for lifts.......
> At least that is how it looks????????
> 
> I think I am preferring the lower profile packs.


They look kinda bulky but I promise you they are not.
In saying that, the ortovox was a very nice fit and hugged the body and I thought it probably LOOKED better, tho I'm more of a practical person.
Have had no issues with the burton incline on chair lifts.
Personally, i think you'd prob be fine with any of them hah, some may look bulky but pictures can be deceptive..


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

I own an Evoc patrol 20l and Jones Higher 30l, the Evoc is fine for resort side country use but as I got into touring found it wasn't quite big enough. I bought the Jones as I wanted an airbag and more room for touring gear tbh since buying the Jones pack I've not used the Evoc if I'm carrying less stuff I just tighten the compression straps and it's just as low profile as a smaller pack.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Unless you're slack or backcountry....................why a pack? Do you really need all that shit you're carrying..........I think not. You'll ride better.....faster........longer......w/o a pack. Chances are...........you're outerwear has pockets............use 'em..................


----------



## hugoslair (Apr 21, 2017)

francium said:


> the Evoc is fine for resort side country use but as I got into touring found it wasn't quite big enough. I bought the Jones as I wanted an airbag and more room for touring gear tbh since buying the Jones pack I've not used the Evoc if I'm carrying less stuff I just tighten the compression straps and it's just as low profile as a smaller pack.


Glad you have found a solution you like.

The more I consider it, the more i think i am going to go for 2 separate packs.
One for sidecountry (pretty much settled on Ortovox) in Aus, and a Jetforce airbag pack for backcountry in Japan. (when they release the new ones)
I like the form factor on the Ortovox, and am not really interested in tightening compression straps to make something smaller, or risk getting caught up on lifts and things.
The Ortovox looks like it could easily be an everyday carry too, for laptop and things.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## hugoslair (Apr 21, 2017)

mojo maestro said:


> Unless you're slack or backcountry....................why a pack? Do you really need all that shit you're carrying..........I think not. You'll ride better.....faster........longer......w/o a pack. Chances are...........you're outerwear has pockets............use 'em..................


Like I mentioned in my first post, slack country with some inbounds in Aus, backcountry in Japan.
In Aus I also need to drop off and pick up kids, so there is some requirement to carry stuff for them too.

Things I want to carry: Hydration bladder, shovel and probe, layers, snacks. 
Do I need them, possibly. 
On Piste, of course not.

I explore whatever terrain I can find all day, so never know what i am going to find, or where i will end up.
And things change in the mountains, fronts come in, someone needs help.

Better to have then not have in my mind. 
(I have never "needed" my avy gear in Japan before, but I always have it)
Charging piste and park all day, I agree it is not necessary.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

It's pretty nice to have a spare change of clothes............if you hook up with a gnargoyle..........and her sister.................


----------



## hugoslair (Apr 21, 2017)

mojo maestro said:


> It's pretty nice to have a spare change of clothes............if you hook up with a gnargoyle..........and her sister.................


Hmmm.
My wife wouldn't look at that very favorably.
Lucky she's hotH! :grin:


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

sadsadie said:


> MATEIN and Vancropak have small-capacity backpacks, about 20 liters. I like that the compartments of MATEIN laptops are padded on both sides and completely separate from the main compartment.


Quality on those are the worst!


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

update: the ortovox 16l fell to pieces, so i bought an osprey kamber 22 last year (bought an osprey koda 30 9 years ago, which is taking almost daily abuse with only minor damage evident) and it is so far as solid as the koda


----------

